# On your Ebike, wich tire size do you prefer



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

27.5x2.6 F, 27.5x2.6 R
29x2.6 F, 29x2.6 R
Other?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

29x2.5 front 29x2.4 rear

or 

29x2.5 front and 27.5x2.6 rear


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

29x2.6 Minion DHF front 
29x2.3 Minion DFR II rear


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

27.5 x 2.8 F & R. Minions right now. But I've ripped 3 DHR's so I'll try something different next time.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

27.5 x 2.8 Minions also. DHR 2 rear DHF front.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

29 2.5 x 27.5 2.8
Currently: Assegai EXO+ / Magic Mary


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a mullet bike , so had to choose other. My ebike came stock with front 29x2.6 and rear 27.5x2.8 
I tried at least 5 2.8 rear tires and after a while would flat out at some point. I gave up on a plus rear tire. 

Front 29x2.6 & rear 27.5x2.6 to 2.4 Whatever deal I can get as I go through rear tires way to fast!!!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Maxxis Aggressor 2.6 F&R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

